# hurting scent



## Quantz

Context is a garden :

"a wilderness of tangled briars and tobacco-plants with their hot, *hurting* scent"

*hurting* ??


----------



## Angle O'Phial

_hurting scent_ literally _odeur qui blesse_. That is the smell is so strong that it hurts your lungs. A bit poetic here.


----------



## Quantz

Thank you, Angle.
Yes, I did not explain myself.
I understand the meaning, but I don't see how to translate it…


----------



## la grive solitaire

Salut hellstan,

_Avec leur parfum qui fait mal ?_ What do you have so far?


----------



## Quantz

Hello, grive.

Leur senteur chaude et agressive…


----------



## Angle O'Phial

néfaste?

et quelques petits mots pour dépasser les 10 caractères


----------



## Quantz

Trop fort, ce sont juste des fleurs qui lui assaillent les narines et l'écœurent sans doute.


----------



## Angle O'Phial

_Hurting_ est assez fort quand même et ne s'appliquerait pas d'habitude à une odeur.


----------



## la grive solitaire

_l__eur senteur chaude et douloureuse_?


----------



## la grive solitaire

Angle O'Phial said:


> _Hurting_ est assez fort quand même et ne s'appliquerait pas d'habitude à une odeur.



Not usually, true, but there are painful odors like chlorine, tear gas, formaldehyde, turpentine...


----------



## Angle O'Phial

_Painful odors_ yes but _hurting_ here seems to me purposefully poetic, even anthropomorphizing.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Yep--the abundant alliteration, ending with  _*h*_ot, *h*urting scent is surely purposefully poetic...


----------



## Quantz

la grive solitaire said:


> Yep--the abundant alliteration, ending with  _*h*_ot, *h*urting scent are surely purposefully poetic...



les senteurs _*chau*_des et _*cho*_quantes…


----------



## la grive solitaire

hellstan said:


> les senteurs _*chau*_des et _*cho*_quantes…



blesser / choquer  Oui, ca me plaît!


----------



## Angle O'Phial

> les senteurs chaudes et choquantes…



pas mal, pas mal du tout.


----------



## Gil

Ça commence à ressembler à:
odeurs nauséabondes ou fétides


----------



## Quantz

C'est grâce à vous deux, et je dirais même plus à la grive, qui m'a mis sur la piste des _*h…h… *_


----------



## archijacq

des odeurs qui prennent à la gorge ?


----------



## Gutenberg

parfums offensants


----------



## Cath.S.

J'ai des plants de tabac dans mon jardin, et je trouve que _lascives et lancinantes_ conviendrait plutôt bien en tant que description, sinon en tant que traduction.

J'interprète_ hot,_ évidemment. On pourrait aussi imaginer que cela signifie _épicées_.
_Épicées et pénibles_ ?


----------



## Quantz

egueule said:


> J'ai des plants de tabac dans mon jardin, et je trouve que _lascives et lancinantes_ conviendrait plutôt bien en tant que description, sinon en tant que traduction.
> 
> J'interprète_ hot,_ évidemment. On pourrait aussi imaginer que cela signifie _épicées_.
> _Épicées et pénibles_ ?




leurs senteurs épicées et lancinantes…


----------



## Cath.S.

hellstan said:


> leurs senteurs épicées et lancinantes…


 Et tant pis pour l'allitération.
_Effluves épicés et lancinants_ serait peut-être pas mal, aussi.


----------



## Gil

Come on.  Ton odorat a changé.  "hurting" devient "épicées et lancinantes"  Mais je dois admettre que mes plants de tabac sentent bon.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:


> Come on. Ton odorat a changé. "hurting" devient "épicées et lancinantes" Mais je dois admettre que mes plants de tabac sentent bon.


Salut Gil, 
ce n'est pas juste _hurting_ que je traduis par épicées et lancinantes, c'est_ hot and hurting._
Pour ma part, je trouve cete odeur très agréable ; il faut dire que je n'en ai que six pieds, et non un champ entier. Et il s'agit bien de _tabac_.


----------



## Kelly B

I suspect everybody else is right. Still I wonder, given that I rather like the smell of tobacco (as long as you don't set it on fire ), whether it is the plants that are hurting, c'est à dire une odeur des feuilles talées.


----------



## Quantz

Kelly B said:


> I suspect everybody else is right. Still I wonder, given that I rather like the smell of tobacco (as long as you don't set it on fire ), whether it is the plants that are hurting, c'est à dire une odeur des feuilles talées.



Kelly,
What do you mean by "talées" ?


----------



## Kelly B

I meant "bruised", as for a fruit, but I guess it doesn't work...


----------



## Nickko

"Talé" is definitely only used for hurted fruit (meurtri), the leaves can't be "talées", they could be "froissées" to give more scent


----------



## Cath.S.

_Les effluves brùlants de leur souffrance_ ?
La piste de Kelly est intéressante, il se pourrait bien que ce soient les plantes qui souffrent (d'un excès de soleil ou autre)


----------



## Quantz

False lead, I'm afraid (read my first post) :
"a wilderness of tangled briars and tobacco-plants with their hot, *hurting* scent"

the scent is hurting, not the plants.


----------



## Kelly B

Mais si, je l'ai lu. Selon moi cette interpretation reste possible donné la syntaxe de la phrase. Ce n'est pas forcément la bonne, pas du tout, mais c'est possible. Est-ce qu'on peut voir la phrase précédente ?


----------



## Quantz

La phrase précédente parle d'une voiture sur la route, sans aucun rapport.
Le début de la phrase est celui-ci :
"That night I slept in a cool room overlooking the garden, a wilderness of tangled briars and tobacco-plants with their hot, *hurting* scent".

Il me semble que hurting étant épithète de scent, il ne peut être rapporté à tobacco-plants…


----------



## Nickko

Ah Context ! This makes SENSE !
Kelly B ! You'd love that one !


----------



## Quantz

Nickko said:


> Ah Context ! This makes SENSE !
> Kelly B ! You'd love that one !



Enlighten me, please…


----------



## Cath.S.

Nickko said:


> Ah Context ! This makes SENSE !
> Kelly B ! You'd love that one !


Care to share?


----------



## Nickko

The hurt comes to the nose, then to the brains, then to the thougths (?), then to the langage.

Odeurs violentes, mordantes, coupantes, agressives...

If it hurts the spirits, the brain, it's "offensantes" (somehow, a shame to good taste).

"Effluves" is a bad odor, more poetic or of higher level, more ethereal.


----------



## Quantz

Nickko said:


> The hurt comes to the nose, then to the brains, then to the thougths (?), then to the langage.
> 
> Odeurs violentes, mordantes, coupantes, agressives...
> 
> If it hurts the spirits, the brain, it's "offensantes" (somehow, a shame to ggod taste).
> 
> "Effluves" is a bad odor, more poetic or of higher level, more ethereal.



I'm not sure to quite follow your line of thought…


----------



## Cath.S.

Nickko said:


> The hurt comes to the nose, then to the brains, then to the thougths (?), then to the lang*u*age.
> 
> Odeurs violentes, mordantes, coupantes, agressives...
> 
> If it hurts the spirits, the brain, it's "offensantes" (somehow, a shame to good taste).
> 
> This is where we all started.
> 
> "Effluves" is a bad odor, not in most contexts more poetic agreed or of higher level, more ethereal.


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/effluve

I still think Kelly's point might be valid, 
_I'm hurting_ sometimes means I'm _hurt_, so hurting scent could mean the scent of something that_ is_ hurt.


----------

